# Azureus frogs coming out my ears - what to do?



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I have more Azureus frogs than I know what do to with. My pair lays 6-8 eggs ever two weeks like clock work. I have about 40 tadpoles and 15-20 juveniles right now. This might be a good problem to have, but what in the world should I do with them all? No local pet store sells them. I don't know about putting them on Craigslist, I have a feeling people would buy them since they are so cute and not keep up the commitment need to keep them alive and healthy. Maybe just wait until spring and then put them in the marketplace here. I have never shipped frogs before, maybe I should use 'Ship your Reptiles'?

Will my Azureus ever stop breeding? Without separating the male/female is there a good way to slow them down? Adjust feeding, temp. or humidity?

Thoughts/comments please.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

No expert but I have read several times, that decreasing feeding, and humidity usually slows down breeding. Good luck with all the froggies!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Are you pulling the eggs after they lay them?

Leaving eggs in the tank to develop is usually the first way to start slowing them down.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Send them to me!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

The solution is obvious to send me all your extras 

As previously mentioned, the best would be to stop pulling eggs, and cut down on feeding/misting. Speaking of, what is your current feeding and misting schedule?


----------



## reptileguru2135 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd purchase some tads to take them off your hands


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Be generous and give some to a local who is just starting out.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

hypostatic said:


> As previously mentioned, the best would be to stop pulling eggs, and cut down on feeding/misting. Speaking of, what is your current feeding and misting schedule?



I feed 5 or 6 times a week and my MistKing runs 1 or 2 times a day for 10 seconds. Some days once in the morning and some days morning and evening.

Steve


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

frog dude said:


> Be generous and give some to a local who is just starting out.


Yeah, that's a good idea, I guess that might be a Craigslist ad. Maybe I can find someone to trade with locally also.

Steve


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

yeah, if I had that many azureus froglets, I'd give some away to beginners, trade some for some other awesome frogs, and sell some.

As for stopping the pair from breeding, the easy solution would be to separate them. Only If you'd be willing to do that, of course.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Steverd said:


> I feed 5 or 6 times a week and my MistKing runs 1 or 2 times a day for 10 seconds. Some days once in the morning and some days morning and evening.
> 
> Steve


That misting schedule is probably fine... but I would cut back on the feeding. I only feed my adult frogs 3 maybe 4 times a week.


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

All of us who do ship frogs were at one time first time shippers! It's not as hard as you think, as long as you watch your temps, and are careful. Just read the stickied threads on shipping......that would be the easiest way to get them sold......azureus are always in demand.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I think I would actually cut back on both, especially the feeding. I'm guessing with that feeding schedule your frogs have some nice weight on them (if you post some pictures other members can comment on their weight), so they should be fine if you feed less. I've been feeding my azureus about twice a week (MAYBE 3 times), and they are a nice weight/healthy and are still very active. Also, how much flies are you feeding at each day? Are all of them eaten by the next day?

I would cut back on the misting so that there is a visual "dry" before the misting system comes back on. And by that I mean things should not really look moist or have water droplets on them anymore. Oh, and if you have any water dishes/standing water you can remove those as well; the frogs won't have anywhere to deposit so they'll be discouraged to breed. I do a pretty light hand misting once or twice a day, and my frogs are pretty active. For the past month or two the radiator at my apt has been blasting (i have no control over it), so my frogs' tanks have stayed at about 80F, and the air is bone dry (I have to use a humidifier in the bedroom to cope with the dryness at night). My frogs seem pretty happy with this light schedule.

Also, I don't believe you should cut back all at once, or it might shock/stress them? I think it's best to incrementally slow down.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Cutting back on feeding will do the the trick, and I'm sure the frogs will cut back by themselves at some point. My frogs normally go through "seasons" of breeding I'd say. I'll have a few months were I have frogs coming out of my ears as well then it will die down for a few months. So don't worry just trade off or sell what you have. There are plenty of people who would want some froglets or tad. I'll even take some tads if you really need to get rid of them "wink wink".


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

That's kinda funny, you can't get your azureus to stop breeding and I can't get mine to breed.

I not an expert either, but you could ask a local pet store if they would them. It worked for my buddy and now when he has an over- load of frogs he just gives them to the pet shop or any one else who knows how to properly take care of them.

Good luck,
Mike


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd send some tads to people that want them with no charge, (that's up to you)
If you can't take care, of them someone else, I'm sure can. Besides it always feels nice to help someone out.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i feed my tincs every other day and dont mist too much. i usually just water my moss in some tanks but other than that dont pull any eggs in the mean time.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Cutting back on feeding and drying things out a bit will help, but sometimes it's hard to slow down a pair of azureus in their prime. If you want to slow things down definitely stop pulling eggs. Make sure they have a water source to transport tads to, and only pull newly morphed froglets. Your ratio will drop down to about 10% it's current production. Then, when you are down to a more manageable frog load and have found a way to place the frogs into responsible buyers hands, you can always start pulling eggs again.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

If you want to know how to winter ship tads and froglets, PM me. Theres not that much to it. As a side note I LOVE AZUREUS AND WOULD LOVE TO HAVE 20+ froglets to raise!  Hint Hint


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

My Azureus hit breeding age last year and are now close to 2 yrs old!! Can't believe ive been in the hobby this long already. Feels like yesterday! Now, I dried them out this winter.. very easily actually. They produced somewhere between 30 and 40 froglets for us last year and definately wanted our female to have a break. Our house stayed a bit warmer and with our dry winters it was easy to have a very dry house in general. I mist 3 times a day year round. I just cut back on feeding and open up vents on my vivariums. I seriously feed my azureus about twice a week to get them to stop breeding. Once on say monday and another on friday. They are fatties year round but this gets into their head I think that "maybe this isnt the right time to pump out some offspring" Just what worked for me this season. And I am just now starting to feed them heavy again to get some breeding action going for this years season. In all of the 3 months they have had a break they snuck 1 clutch. And it only had 1 viable tad which I let them keep in the tank


----------

